# Team Type 1-Sanofi 2012 kit



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Black shorts fans rejoice! Nice blue Colnagos to match.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

meh, looks unfinished, not bad not great


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Not too keen on the black shorts.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm definitely a fan of black shorts.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Don't like tan anywhere on a team kit (see Footon) - understand it's a sponsor's color, but still not cool.
Otherwise an okay kit. I'm neither here nor there on the black shorts.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Shorts that aren't black should be against the law. 
And while I'm at it, the saddle should always match the shorts.
But the handlebar tape can be any color.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Naaah, saddle must match bar-tape, pedals as well if possible. Bottle-cage color must match frame color. Shorts must compliment jersey. Helmet must contain at least two colors found on jersey...


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

LostViking said:


> Naaah, saddle must match bar-tape, pedals as well if possible. Bottle-cage color must match frame color. Shorts must compliment jersey. Helmet must contain at least two colors found on jersey...


Nope, I'm sorry but you're wrong. 
We are Cyclists, we ride our bikes. We ride them in the Heat and the Cold and the Rain and Snow. 
We are not fashion models stomping up and down the runway so everybody can stare at our asses.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Ever been on a woman's wheel in a double paceline?


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

kit looks very amateur. it screams "maybe next year,boys, we will be able to afford matching shorts."


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The shorts would be perfect if they had a blue panel on the side as a continuation of the panel on the side of the jersey. 

The little tan panel on the back of the jersey definitely looks out of place!


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

kbwh said:


> Ever been on a woman's wheel in a double paceline?


Gonna look, a nice butt's a nice butt.
But a woman in a double paceline is an athlete, not a fashion model stomin' up and down a runway. And in my opinion that goes a lot farther than the frilly stuff.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

velodog said:


> Shorts that aren't black should be against the law.
> And while I'm at it, the saddle should always match the shorts.
> But the handlebar tape can be any color.





velodog said:


> Nope, I'm sorry but you're wrong.
> We are Cyclists, we ride our bikes. We ride them in the Heat and the Cold and the Rain and Snow.
> We are not fashion models stomping up and down the runway so everybody can stare at our asses.


 

Velo - sorry my sarcasm went misunderstood.

However, as this thread is essentialy based on openions on kit design, it would seem logical that those disinterested in "fashion" might be disinterested in this thread, no?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

LostViking said:


> Velo - sorry my sarcasm went misunderstood.
> 
> However, as this thread is essentialy based on openions on kit design, it would seem logical that those disinterested in "fashion" might be disinterested in this thread, no?


Sorry I misunderstood.
I'm a diabetic and come to see how Team Type 1 are gonna be kitted up and got caught up in the fun.


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

Black shorts are great if the jersey design warrants them ie. a classic style jersey. This jersey doesn't really call for black shorts. And as for the black shorts only debate, that is just being close minded and boring.Nothing wrong with a little style to go along with the suffering.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

climbinthebigring said:


> Black shorts are great if the jersey design warrants them ie. a classic style jersey. This jersey doesn't really call for black shorts.


 Agree.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

why shorts should be black


----------



## kiroskka (Mar 9, 2008)

*sigh* 

black socks.....


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

velodog said:


> Sorry I misunderstood.
> I'm a diabetic and come to see how Team Type 1 are gonna be kitted up and got caught up in the fun.


No worries. :thumbsup:

Besides, I really do think the saddle should match the bar-tape!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

climbinthebigring said:


> Black shorts are great if the jersey design warrants them ie. a classic style jersey. This jersey doesn't really call for black shorts. And as for the black shorts only debate, that is just being close minded and boring.Nothing wrong with a little style to go along with the suffering.


+1 - If I'm gonna suffer, might as well look good doing it.
If the jersey has some black in the bottom to transition into black shorts, I think that looks pretty good. Look at the black, blue and white Saxo kit of yore (not the one with that stupid eagle head coming out of the shorts) - the black in the jersey makes the black shorts look less abrupt - more a part of the design than an afterthought.


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

velodog said:


> why shorts should be black


You should be saying "why poorly constructed, ill fitting, shorts should not be bright red."

Thor pulled off white shorts this year.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes, Thor should "pull off" the white shorts and pull on a pair of black ones. Black shorts,in my opinion, should always be worn by the World Champion while in the Rainbow jersey.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Sometimes white, sometimes black. Weatherdependent, mostly.


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

velodog said:


> Yes, Thor should "pull off" the white shorts and pull on a pair of black ones. Black shorts,in my opinion, should always be worn by the World Champion while in the Rainbow jersey.


Just because you don't like white shorts doesn't change the fact that he doesn't have an obvious bulge, which was your argument against shorts other colors besides black.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

climbinthebigring said:


> Just because you don't like white shorts doesn't change the fact that he doesn't have an obvious bulge, which was your argument against shorts other colors besides black.


No, you misunderstood. That photo was just a reason not to wear black shorts. I like black shorts because I think that a bicycle should have a black saddle and that a cyclists shorts should match the saddle. I said that at the very begining. I also said that the color of the handlebar tape could be at the whim of the cyclist.

Oh, and while I'm a fan of Thors I really wasn't looking for his junk.


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

velodog said:


> No, you misunderstood. That photo was just a reason not to wear black shorts. I like black shorts because I think that a bicycle should have a black saddle and that a cyclists shorts should match the saddle. I said that at the very begining. I also said that the color of the handlebar tape could be at the whim of the cyclist.
> 
> Oh, and while I'm a fan of Thors I really wasn't looking for his junk.


Sigh... no sense of style...Oh well, can't make everyone happy I guess.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

climbinthebigring said:


> Sigh... no sense of style...Oh well, can't make everyone happy I guess.


Oh, but I do have a sense of style, I just don't have a sense of your style. It's like that, we don't all need to like the same thing, and I'm happy with that.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

The only decent part of this Sanofi kit is the shorts. The rest looks like it was put together using cuttings from the sweatshop's floor. I prefer black bibs but if a pro team is going to have a vile jersey the shorts should be vile to match (hello, Footon!).


----------

